# duvida oregon  wmr88



## Nonnu (3 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

Ola...
tenho uma duvida...
diz nas especificaçoes que o anemometro envia informaçao á consola de 56 em 56 segundos
minha questao é, entao e se houver uma rajada de vento no intervalo, eu nao saberei certo ?
Ou a informacao de 56 em 56 segundos, contem varios dados do referido periudo ?
Outra questao é... a estacao sem estar ligada ao pc, grava dados na propria consola durante quanto tempo ?
Ou seja... para eu gravar dados tenho de tela sempre ligada ao pc e a um software
ou poderei apenas ligala de vez em quando e descarregar os dados ?
Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2014 às 18:26)

A informação da rajada será a máxima no período dos 56 segundos


----------

